

The Bitcoin Foundation Opens Up Avalon’s First ASIC - pelle
https://bitcoinfoundation.org/blog/?p=112

======
nextparadigms
Mining started out with CPU's, then with GPU's, then with FPGA's, and now
ASIC's. What's the next technology to make mining an order of magnitude or two
more efficient? D-wave computers perhaps? Those cost quite a bit, though.

------
monological
I'm curious as to where exactly this guy got the funding from. ASICs are not
cheap. Even at a um process node, it would still probably come out to around
$1m.

~~~
mrb
They got money from pre-orders (300 units at $1300 each). The Avalon team
published their partially obscured contracts with TSMC which showed that the
NRE costs were much less: about $200-300k total. And their chips are 110nm.

------
dfc
Are there any rumors about the initial price?

------
contingencies
Congratulations on your invention, and a happy Chinese New Year!
恭喜！从西双版纳“新年快乐！” ;) 希望你可以考虑来荷兰参加OHM2013，你会爱那边的风景。

